# Favorite Hot Dog



## Timeloyd (May 25, 2006)

I was watching Matlock and decided to fix a Hot Dog as he ate one he got from a street vendor with Vandalia onions on it. I then  decided to try to fix one like I got from a cart on Maxwell Street in Chicago. 
    They were made on charcoal, flame cooked with Onion rings that were boiled in oil unti they were transparent and stringy like Sour Kraut. I miss them and The Maxwell Street market where I got them in Chicago no longer exists due to Progress?  I decided to recreate the Chicago Dog as best as I could.
    I put about 2 inchs of Canola Oil in a deep Frying Pan. As it heats up I chop a Vandalia or White Onion into thin slices and then cut them so they will look long and drop them in the hot oil and let them simmer until the Onion looks transparent. 
    Using a Hot Dog griller used for grilling Dogs over a Bar B Q I put Beef Franks into it. I hold it over the Gas Range of my stove until browned and maybe a tad burnt. 
    I then put it into a Hard Bratwurst/Hogie Bun I have put Onion Sauce from B K and Relish on. 
    After I put the Hot Dog on it I cover the Hot Dog with the long transparent Onion Rings, Dijoun Mustard and Bar B Q Sauce. Where's the Grey Poupon?
    As I close the bun I enjoy the memories. Here's one to the memory of Maxwell Street and one for Matlock..


----------



## IcyMist (May 25, 2006)

GROAN, my tummy is asking for a bite please.  I have never tried what you are describing and it sounds absolutely wonderful.  My favorite way to have a hotdog is get the bun nice and toasty by grilling it on the inside only, grill the dog, add a dab of mayo, lots of mustard and then smother the dog with finely chopped sweet onions.  Pure heaven!!!!


----------



## cloudybutnice (May 25, 2006)

As a non meat eater I prefer hot-dogs without the 'dog'. Fortunately there are an increasing  number of these available now.


----------



## VickiQ (May 25, 2006)

Being this is Memorial day weekend we have to officially begin hotdog season!!!!MY favorites are Sabrett's on a lightly toasted new England roll with sauerkraut,emerald relish,with stripes of yellow mustard anad ketchup on the top- stems back from when I was a kid.


----------



## buckytom (May 25, 2006)

the only hot dog for me, besides the boiled ones at jankee stadium are from a place called rutt's hut.

heya vickiq, another joisey foodie destination for you and the family would be rutt's hut, just off of rte's 21 and 3. they make hot dogs called rippers that are fantastic. they're deep fried until the skin tears or rips, hence the name. here's a close up of a coupla rippers, one plain, one with their secret recipe homemade relish. the skin gets nice and crisp from being deep fried. they may be ugly, but man are they good.


----------



## IcyMist (May 25, 2006)

You are soooooo right Bucky.....those are some really ugly dogs.


----------



## Michelemarie (May 25, 2006)

The best dogs in my area are from a place called Gene and Jude's - oh so good - fries served in the bun too!


----------

